# The Raven Marches



## Halford (Jun 2, 2008)

The Raven Marches

Campaign: 3.5
Recruiting: 3-6 Players

The Raven Marches
IC Thread Rogues Gallery


	The Raven Marches a bitterly cold barren expanse of land upon the edge of the Seldom Sea.  Here cling the last vestiges of civilization, rogues rebels and refugees all.  However, within the last twenty years a small community of Kilmarian refugees have formed a beacon of civilization and order in these harsh lands – Daunton.  Kilmar having fallen before the fell power of the Cambion Thandegast.


	You have arrived in Daunton, for reasons of your own, to find yourself pressed into the towns militia.  Daunton demands a heavy price for the safety of her walls and she takes payment in advance.  You find yourself signed up for two weeks service, which will grant you citizenship for one year and weaponry and armor as appropriate.


	Play will begin swiftly as you are bundled in with strangers and sent off into the wilds to pacify a threat to Daunton's precious farmland.  Your squad, the Crimson Hawks, has been tasked with dispatching a tribe of goblins who have raided several farms.


	Daunton will serve as a permanent base for the Campaign, it has many guilds, churches, and even two adventuring societies.  Since the lands surrounding Daunton are so perilous adventurers are often sought after and you should find no shortage of work.  If the players are interested they will have the opportunity to purchase a business early on in the game, this will provide a steady source of income with the option to increase profits based upon the parties actions.


Character Cration: 36 point buy.

Starting gold will be maximum for your character class + up to 50gp in weapons or armor only from the militia, you may also spend this on items such as Alchemist's Fire an Acid.  You may select items worth more than 50gp and "pay" the militia the remaining amount, enabling you to use the 50gp towards a Chainshirt for example.

Flaws: You may take none, select one, or roll for two, this will be a d12 role on Invisible Castle - though there are 13 flaws it is doubtful that any of you will be eligable for the pathetic flaw so it will be removed.  Flaws will be in the order they are in on the SRD, the first being 1, etc.

Books permitted: All Core, all Completes, all Races except Dragon, all Environment (Frostburn, Sandstorm, Stormwrack, Dungeonscape), Heroes of Horror, Heroes of Battle, Unearthed Arcana, Expanded Psionics Handbook, and Player's Handbook II.  There will be exceptions from these books, most of which are common.  For example no Frenzied Berserker, Divine Metamagic, Sudden Feats, etc.  You may propose material from other books.


Races: All PHB, Grey Elves, Wood Elves, Gold Dwarves, Forest Gnomes, Shifters, Changelings, Kalashtar, check with me for anything else without a level adjustment.

Pantheon: Standard PHB as well as anything from Complete Divine and the XPH.


The Seldom Sea: The Northern sea which freezes over to a fraction of its size in the winter, sometimes even creating a path between the Raven Marches and the vast frozen landmass of Glimmar.  Whaling ships ply the sea and their crews tell tall tales of Icebergs and great sea serpents which stalk the iron blue waves.


The Fist of Kalkan: A range of five vast mountains thrust up incongorously in the middle of the Raven Marches.  Home to many dangerous monsters and the ruined dwarfhold of Grakbranar.  The Hammerfrost holds lie scattered amidst the smaller foothills, these clans made up of refugees from seven centuries ago when they were driven from Grakbranar.


The Ebondark Forest: Thankfully a few days travel from Daunton the Ebondark is a place of nightmares and shadows, evil fey are rumored to hold court their and folk tails tell of a being known as the Shadow Prince.


The Serpent Mire: Daunton's farmland is able to sustain the city in large part because of the warm air which comes from the Serpent Mire.  This brakish swamp's water is warm to the touch being fed by a multitude of hot springs.  As its name suggests the Serpent Mire is home to a great number of snakes, as well as crocodiles, lizardmen and according to more fanciful rumors serpentfolk and even dragons.


Marr: The nearest settlement is a cesspool, home to the Pirate fleet of Thorgar the Childeater and several bandit bands.  Marr's fabled Longman is also purportedly the ruler of Daunton's thieves guild the Swordfish.


Daunton: A Town of around 9,000, ruled by the Council of Worthies – guild leaders, a few powerful merchants, and the commanders of the watch and militia.  The town has numerous guilds, churches, and even two adventuring societies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds very interesting. I would like to play. I will post a character later today. Do you allow LA+1 races and level buy-offs?


----------



## Halford (Jun 2, 2008)

Well first off love to have you onboard Walking Dad.

I won't be allowing level adjustments I'm afraid, since we will be starting a 1st level, so buy off is rather irrelevant


I will allow flaws, however.  You may either select one or roll for two, this will be a d12 role on Invisible Castle - though there are 13 flaws it is doubtful that any of you will be eligable for the pathetic flaw so it will be removed.  Flaws will be in the order they are in on the SRD, the first being 1, etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

Hm, I could try a factotum, could be my last chance to play one


----------



## Halford (Jun 2, 2008)

Which is a very sad thing because Factotums are a wonderful class.  All skills as class skills!  Yes please!  I made up some Facotum NPCs recently and had great fun.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 3, 2008)

This sounds very interesting!  I see that you list XPH as permitted material, but you have a very short list of allowed races.  Will you allow Elans?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2008)

You've some good applicants already, but I'd be keen to contribute.

Character/Race selection would depend on how many players and their selections.  I'll keep watch.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying out my lvl 1 evoker 1 last time, Ive played him twice before but the game died from neglect by both DMs and players. Is the feat Familiar Spell (Und p.25) allowed?

Thelmarose Oberith is for lack of a better word, a shlub. The definitive stick in the mud, and harbinger of doom and gloom, he has absolutely no confidence in his spell casting ability (although he still uses them to devastating effect). He does however take some small pride in his  prowess with the bow. Having worn out his welcome with his own family, it was suggested that travel could expand his horizons. 

[sblock=Thalmarose Oberith]Name: Thelmarose Oberith
Class: wizard (Evoker) 1	
Race: Grey Elf
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Deity:  

Str: 	8 -1	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 	18 +4	BAB: +0	HP: 8 (1d4+1, +3 from toad)
Con: 	12 +1	Grapple: +0	
Int: 	20 +5	Speed: 30'	Stat Increases:
Wis: 	10 +0	Init: +4		Spell Save: 
Cha:  	8 -1	ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+0/4	+0/4	+4	+0	+0	+0	14/22
Touch:	14	Flatfooted: 10

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+1	+0	+1	--
Ref:	+4	+0	+4	--
Will:	+2	+2	--	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Longbow  		+4	1d8+0	20/x3      	100 ft.
Dagger    		-3/+4	1d4-1	19-20/x2 	10 ft
Notes: Evocation save DCs +1.

Languages: Common, Elven, Hafling, Gnome, Draconic, Goblin,  Orc

Abilities: 
(will change Asterisk to magenta as I cast my spells)

Spells 3+1/3+1/1
Acid Splash*, Detect Magic*
Shield*, Mage Armor*, Wall of Smoke, Identify, Magic Missile, Burning Hands*, Guiding Light, Raging Flame*
Scorching Ray*
Specialized in Evocation (prohibited schools: Enchantment & Necromancy)

Grey Elf Traits:
-2 str, +2 dex, -2 con, +2 int
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Elf base land speed is 30 feet. 
Martial Weapon Proficiency with longsword, rapier, longbow & shortbow 
+2 racial bonus on search, spot & listen checks
Lowlight vision 
Immunity vs magic sleep effects
+2 save vs enchantments

Feats:  
1 Precocious Aprentice (Scorching Ray)
- Arcane Mastery
- Spell Thematics (tiny fiery spirits dart about his form and his eyes burn with green soulfire) (Burning Hands)
- Scribe Scroll (Bonus - wizard)
- Alertness (Bonus - familiar)

Flaws: Murky-eyed & Noncombatant Flaws:5,6

Familiar: Toad in Familiar pouch under backpack
Skill Points: 28	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Stat	Misc
Concentration  	+5	4	+1	--
Craft-scribe	+7	2	+5	--
Decipher Script	+9	2	+5	--
Know-Arcana	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Planes   	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Nature	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Nob&Roy 	+6	1	+5	--
Search		+11	4	+5	+2
Spot		+6	2	+0	+4
Listen        	+6	2	+0	+4
Spellcraft	+11	4	+5	+2

Gear: 170g			cost	weight
Silver Dogwood Longbow 	75g	3
Quiver X2			2g	6
Dagger				2g	1
Backpack w/familiar pouch	5g	2
Artisans outfit			1g	4
Rope hemp 50 ft			1g	10
Spell component pouch		5g	2
Trail rations X4			2g	4

Total Weight:28lb	Money: 76gp 20sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	38	76	115	230	575

Age: 110
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 155
Eyes: Amber
Hair: Silver
Skin: Pale[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Thalmarose's deeply hooded golden cloak has seen better days and his dusty silver robes seems almost tarnished, but they still accent his long spun-silver hair and amber eyes quite well as he pulls back the hood revealing his very long and pale ears. The silver ashwood bow that he has had bent over his shoulder the entire trip, along with the delicate rapier at his belt are in prestine condition and obviously his prized possesions. His hair is kept off his face by a series of ornate knots and braided with fine honey colored  leather laces. It then flows flawlessly down his back in a cascade to just above his waist.[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 3, 2008)

Well first off thanks for your interest folks.

Moritheil: Sorry no Elan's its a personal flavor issue I'm afraid, Elans and Illumians...

Legildur: Be delighted to have you, let me know if you have any questions.

Vertexx69: Thelmarose seems great, but I have a couple of quick questions.

Can you explain your Spot and Listen numbers to me please? Remember they are cross class skills, I know you have Alertness and your Elven plus, but they don't seem to add up.

What is your Precocious Appretice Spell?  And did you include the +2 bonus to Spellcraft?

Ae you aware of the Elf Generalist option for Wizards from Races of the Wild, certainly not essential, but you might want to consider it if you are not familiar with it.

I will also allow familiars without the payment of 100gp.

As for Familiar spell I do not own Underdark, but if you can send me the information for the feat I will consider it.  I do know the Epic feat Familiar Spell, odd that they would reuse the name...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is the crunch of my factotum.

I was unsure between human or greyelf, but I don't want to double up on the later:
[sblock=Derek]

Human Factotum

Diety: ? What gods do you use ?

Feats:
Trap Engineer (Dungeonscape)
Jack of All Trades (Races of Destiny)

Str 14 (6)
Dex 14 (6)
Con 15 (8)
Int 16 (10)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 10 (2)

HP: 10

Skills: 10 ranks/ level
Autohypnosis: +6 (+4 ranks + 2 Con)
Bluff: + (+4 ranks + 0 Cha )
Disable Device: +7 (+4 ranks + 3 Int )
Listen: +4 (+3 ranks + 1 Wis)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +7 (+4 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) 1: +4 (+1 ranks + 3 Int )
Open Lock: +6 (+4 ranks + 2 Dex)
Search: +7 (+4 ranks + 3 Int)
Spot: +5 (+4 ranks + 1 Wis)
Tumble: +6 (+4 ranks + 2 Dex)
Use Magic Device: +4 (+4 ranks + 0 Cha)

Languages: common, elven, draconic, orc


AC: 15 (10 + 2 Dex +3 Studded Leather)
Fort: +2
Refl: +4
Will: +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment pending]Equipment: 240gp
Longsword 15gp 4 lbs
Dagger  2gp 1 lbs

Backpack 2gp 2 lbs
Bedroll 1sp 5 lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp ½ lbs
Rations (4) 2gp 4 lbs
50' Rope, Silk 10gp, 5 lbs
Soap 1gp 2 lbs
Spellcomponent pouch 12gp 2 lbs
Sunrods (5) 10gp  5 lbs
Waterskin 1gp 4 lbs
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs


Total Cost: ?
Left Over: ?

Total Weight:  ? lbs

light 0-58; medium 59-116; heavy 117-175[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd be interested, playing a Favored Soul of <to be decided>, to fill the healer role.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

Halford - If you're still recruiting, I've been wanting to play a low-level ranged character for a while (Archer or slinger, either human or halfling)


----------



## Halford (Jun 3, 2008)

The Pantheon will be standard Greyhawk with the addition of all dieties in the Complete Divine and XPH.

I will also be allowing the Players Handbook 2, though some few feats may be refused from there - not many so don't worry about it it probably won't come up.

Rayex: A Favored Soul would be grand.

Walking Dad: Thats a fine looking crop of skills you have there!


----------



## Halford (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Jemal, love to have you onboard.

If everyone who has posted here thus far is still onboard I will close recruitment and get the ball rolling. I will start an IC thread and Rogues gallery thread tonight.

So we should have:

Walking Dad with a Factotum (Human or Grey Elf)

Vertexx69 with an Evoker (Grey Elf)

Rayex with a Favored Soul (Race and deity to be determined)

Jemal with a Ranged build (Halfling or Human)

Leaving Moritheil and Legildur to decide what they wish to play.

Jemal: I've been seeing many powerful ranged builds utilizing Complete Scoundrel lately, and a straight Ranger can be a heck of a damage dealer, not to mention the sting of a well build Scout.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a Paladin or some other meat shield wouldn't go astray.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

What I got so far: 

Note: I'm assuming I'll go by the Cleric starting gold.


[sblock]
K'inta

Female elven Favored Soul

Alignment: neutral good
Size: medium
Type: humanoid
Base Speed: 30ft.
Space: 5ft.
Reach: 5ft.

Str: 10 (+0) - 2pts.
Dex: 14 (+2) [12base + 2racial] - 4pts.
Con: 14 (+2) [16base - 2racial] - 10pts
Int: 12 (+1) - 4pts
Wis: 14 (+2) - 6pts
Cha: 16 (+3) - 10pts

HP: 10  (8base + 2con)

AC: 12 (10base + 2dex) / 12 / 10

Saves:
Fortitude: +4 (2base + 2con)
Reflex: +4 (2base + 2dex)
Will: +4 (2base + 2wis)
+2 racial VS enchantment spells or effects

Init: 2 (2dex)

Base attack bonus: 1

Attack:
Heavy Mace: +1, 1d8dmg, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
DC:
Spells per day: 5/4
Spells known: 4/3
0 - Guidance, Light, Virtue, Resistance
1 - Lesser Vigor, Nimbus of Light, Bless


Skills:
Skill points: 12
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Diplomacy: +7 (4ranks + 3cha)
Heal: +6 (4ranks + 2wis)
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (4ranks + 1int)
+2 racial to listen, search and spot


Feats:
Lvl 1 - Augment Healing

Languages:
Common
Elven
Sylvan

Equipment:
Heavy Mace (12gp)
Chain Shirt (100gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Winter Blanket (5sp)
Trail Rations x 10 (5gp)
Hempen Rope (1gp)
Hooded Lantern (7gp)
Oil x 5 (5sp)

52gp 29sp 

Supplied by the militia:
Longsword & Heavy Steel Shield (35gp)



Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow.
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Shields

Class Features:


Race Features:
Immune to Sleep effects
Low-light Vision
Elven Weapon Proficiencies
+2 racial to listen, search and spot checks


Info:
K'inta is a stranger in Daunton. 
She was born and raised in woodlands as daughter to a minor Druid of Elohnna. Her life there was peaceful and tranquil, untill - he - happened.
He was Rhukan, a fair half-elf studying under her father for a brief period. Brief, when her father realized that Rhukan had set his eyes upon his daughter.
Angered by her father's unreasonable way of sending Rhukan away, K'inta decided to set out and find him. She never knew where he came from, but she had all the time in the world. Untill her journey took her to The Raven Marches.
Settled for a time in Daunton, she somehow found herself in the town militia for a couple of weeks...

K'inta is a somewhat silent woman. Prefering to avoid conflicts, she has devoted herself to be a more suportive role in the militia, healing the wounded and helping her comrades in their struggles.[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jun 3, 2008)

CHARACTER NAME : Ainel
RACE (EL) : Fire Elf +0
CLASS (LEVEL) : Duskblade 1
... NET LEVEL : 1
ALIGNMENT : N
SIZE : Medium
SPEED : 30 ft.
TYPE : Humanoid (Elf)

Ainel is a pale elf of medium height with surprisingly coarse features and black eyes.  A few whisper that he has non-elf blood somewhere in his lineage, though generally they do not do so in his presence.  He dresses in bright blue in town, switching to greys when in the field so as to blend in better.  

Unlike many mages (and many elves), he goes to great lengths to avoid taking affront personally, instead suggesting some other alternative that fits the circumstances.  However, once his patience is exhausted, his anger is terrible.

As a matter of personal pride, he trains with the martial weapons of the ancient elves.  Ultimately he has taken to pursuing the secrets of the duskblades, as he feels that their path offers him the opportunity to excel at both swordsmanship and magic.


[sblock=crunch]
EXPERIENCE : 0
CASH : 240+50 gp - expenses

ABILITY SCORES  36 point buy: 6+10+10+10+0
Str 14 (+2) (14/base)
Dex 18 (+4) (16/base 2/rac)
Con 14 (+2) (16/base -2/rac)
Int 18 (+4) (16/base 2/rac) 
Wis  8 (-1) (8/base)
Cha  6 (-2) (8/base -2/rac)

SAVES
FORT +4 (2/dusk 2/con)
REF +4 (4/dex)
WILL +1 (2/dusk -1/wis) +2 vs. ench


HIT POINTS : 1d8 + 2 = 10
ARMOR CLASS
Standard : 18 (10/base 4/dex 4/armor)
Touch : 14 (10/base 4/dex)
Flat-Foot : 14 (10/base 4/armor)

INITIATIVE : +4 (4/dex)
BASE ATTACK : +1
RANGED : +5 (4/dex) 
MELEE : +3 (2/str)

WEAPONS
Spiked Gauntlet                    [1d4 +2str]
Glaive                             [1d10 +3str x3]
Mighty Composite Longbow           [1d8 +1str x3]

LANGUAGES
Auran, Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan, Giant

RACIAL TRAITS
• +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
• Medium size.
• Land speed 30 feet
• Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
• Low Light Vision.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to 

notice it as if she were actively looking for that door. An elf’s senses are so keen that she practically has a sixth sense about hidden portals.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against creatures of the water subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• -2 penalty on all saving throws against spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities with the water or cold subtype or used by creatures of the 

water or cold subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• Resistance to fire 5.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Free MWP: rapier, longsword, all straight bows.
• Favoured Class: Wizard.

CLASS FEATURES
Duskblade: (Sp) 7/day - dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic
  Ignore light armor/shield ASF.


FEATS
Cha 1 . Precocious Apprentice (2nd level spell: seeking ray, +1 2nd level slot, +2 to spellcraft)
Cha 3 . 
Cha 6 . 
Cha 9 . 
Cha12 . 
Cha15 .
Cha18 .
---------------[ Epic Threshold! ]---------------
Cha21 .
Cha24 .

SKILLS 6*4 = 24
Concentration         +6 (4 ranks 2 con)
Hide                  +4 (0 ranks 4 dex)
Know (arcana)         +8 (4 ranks 4 int)
Know (local)          +8 (4 ranks 4 int)
Know (dungeoneering)  +8 (4 ranks 4 int)
Listen                +1 (0 ranks -1 wis 2 elf)
Move Silently         +2 (0 ranks 4 dex -2 ACP)
Sense Motive          +3 (4 ranks -1 wis)  
Spellcraft            +8 (4 ranks 4 int)

EQUIPMENT  273 gp.
Adventurer's Outfit
Chain Shirt                        [100 gp; AC 4 ACP -2]
Cold Iron Caltrops x5              [10 gp]
Spiked Gauntlet                    [5 gp; 1d4]
Glaive                             [8 gp; 1d10 x3]
Mighty Composite Longbow           [150 gp; 1d8 x3 add +1str bon to dmg]

STUFF (cost 14.3 gp)

Hooded Lantern                     [7 gp]
Oil x10                            [1 gp]
Shovel                             [2 gp]
Waterskin                          [1 gp]
Symbol                             [1 gp]
Tindertwig                         [1 gp]
Bedroll                            [1 sp]
Parchment                          [2 sp]
Chalk x5                           [5 cp]
Whetstone                          [2 cp]
Flask of water                     [3 cp]


SPELLS KNOWN (spells/day:  3/3/1)
0 - acid splash, disrupt undead, ray of frost, touch of fatigue
1 - Rouse, Color Spray
2 - Seeking Ray (medium range touch attack, 4d6 electricity; ignores cover/concealment/melee penalties)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

couple questions :
What book are these 'flaws' from?  Unearthed Arcana?

Are we required to take them? (It says "Flaws: You may either select one or roll for two", is there a 'select none' option?)

regarding the 50 gp worth of militia equipment.. can that be augmented by our own money? (IE if I wanted to have a chain shirt, could I spend the 50 'requisition' gp and 50 of my own?)

I think I'm going to be going with a Human fighter or ranger wielding the bow, just need these answers then I'll post my char. (Probly after work)


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 3, 2008)

Would you allow someone to play a Shifter and use the Shifter feats from the Eberron books? I'm also interested in the weretouched PrC but it's 5th level ability is a bit overpowered for when it can be acquired. I can have a character ready sometime tomorrow once my questions are answered.


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

Jemal: Yes the laws are from unearthed Arcana, they are also on the SRD
here [Sblock=Link]http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/buildingCharacters/characterFlaws.htm[/Sblock].

No you do not have to take a flaw, though for each one you take you get a bonus feat.

Yes you may augment militia equipment with your own money, the militia is happy to see you better equipped and gladly accepts money for upgrades.

Rayex: Yes Cleric starting gold it is.  Is there anything else you wish to determine about Rhukan?  I am a big fan of intergrating character background into the game, and anything not dictated by you I will feel free to have my evil way with.  If you do not wish me to do that let me know.

I am also going to need you to explain this to me... I assume it was left over from another character?

Attack:
Claw: +17 (5base + 12str + 1enchantment - 1size), 2d6+12 damage, Threat 20/x2????

moritheil: A nice build, gotta love Seeking Ray!  I will allow Fire Elf, but will warn you that given the region you -2 on cold saves could be more troublesome than in an average campaign.

Legildur: A beefy front liner would certainly fill out the group nicely, but don't feel obligated I would rather you played something you would have more fun with.

OutlawJT: Just so everyone is aware I know OutlawJT in person and he had in effect signed up there earlier - I had not expected so many takers so soon. I have no problem running for seven, and we should have a good ward against player attrition!

After careful consideration I have decided to allow 3 Eberron races, at least 2 of which are also featured in Monster Manuals.  You may play Shifters, Kalashtar and Changelings.  Mot of the racial feats for these races are fine, but please indicate in advance any you feel might be considered especially powerful, or any you will b unduly distressed to find yourself unable to take.

Looking at Weretouched Master the first four levels are fine, but a 10th level character with a +16 to strength and a +8 to Con is frankly terrifying.  I also have to wonder why anyone would want to play a Rat Weretouched Master.  I suggest tying each animal form into a static set of stats and having a steady progression of increases.  Perhaps +2 to one stat at every other level beyond fourth, e.g.

Weretouched Master Rat
5th: +2 Dex
6th: +2 Con
7th: +2 Dex
8th: +2 Con
9th: +2 Dex
10th: +2 Dex

+12 overall which would have different progressions based upon the creature chosen.

Still powerful, but not quite so scary...  Of course we can discuss that via email something I am prepared to do with all players btw, feel free to prpose anything that takes your fancy and I will be more than happy to work with you on it.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

DoH! Yes, leftover from some old stuff. Fixed now. As for more stuff to determine, will have to get back to that tomorrow!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> Legildur: A beefy front liner would certainly fill out the group nicely, but don't feel obligated I would rather you played something you would have more fun with.



Thanks for that.  But I have a dwarf fighter from another game on these boards that no longer has a home, and the group probably needs a meat shield.  Besides, who better than a dwarf to go hunting goblins?

Is material from PHB II acceptable? I couldn't see that in the list of sources.


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay folks, I have posted the Rogue's Gallery  and the IC Thread .  Fire up those keyboards and go nuts!


Yes PHB 2 is acceptable, though I reserve the right to disallow some of the higher level feats, everyting you could conceivably take now ought to be available.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 4, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> A nice build, gotta love Seeking Ray!  I will allow Fire Elf, but will warn you that given the region you -2 on cold saves could be more troublesome than in an average campaign.





Thank you, and thanks for the warning.      I take it you mean things like winter wolves will be more common, since the penalty applies against supernatural cold.  I guess I'll see how it works out.  My saves are nothing awesome, but they seem survivable.

(Other players, please correct me if I'm wrong!)

EDIT: I looked at my sheet and swapped Swift Exp. Retreat in for Rouse, since the former is guaranteed to be useful and the latter is only possibly useful.  I hope that's okay.


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

Well that and you can expect to face a few things from Frostburn with similar cold abilities, I don't think it will be a particular problem, just didn't want you thinking I was picking on you if you saw a number of such beasties in the adventures.

Basically Daunton is alot warmer than a great deal of the surrounding area due to the warm air from the hot springs in the Serpent Mire.  However, many of the surrounding lands are places of snow and ice nearly all year long.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah.  Well, I guess we'll find out how bad it is.   

Incidentally, I'm playing his -cha modifier as a lack of self-confidence.  He is very intelligent and, for an elf, much stronger than normal, but he is bereft of the dynamic energy that a leader would have.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

partial crunch for Gillian, Halfling slinger extraordinaire
[sblock=Gillian]
Name	
Halfling Ranger1
AL: CG HT:  WT:  Hair:  Eyes: 

STR: 14 (+2) [10 points -2 race]
DEX: 20 (+5) [16 points +2 race]
CON: 10 (+0) [2 points]
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 12 (+1) [4 points]
CHA: 10 (+0) [2 points]

HP: 7 (1d8-1) AC: 19 (10 base +5 dex + 3 Armour + 1 size)
Saves: FORT: +3 (2 base + 1 luck)  REF: +8 (2 base + 5 dex +1 luck) WILL: +2 (0 base + 1 wis +1 luck)
Init: +5
Speed: 20'

Bab: 1
Attacks: 
Battleaxe +4 (1d6+2) 
Sling +7 (1d3+3)

Skills(Total/Ranks):[24 Points] 
Hide(+13/4), Listen(+7/4), Move Silent(+11/4), Search(+4/4), Spot(+5/4), Survival(+5/4), Climb/Jump(+4)

Feats: [2]  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
FLAW: Frail(-1hp/lvl)

Class Features: Track, Wild Empathy(+1), Favoured Enemy(Humanoid: Goblinoid)

Languages: Common, 

Equipment: 290gp
MW Studded Leather (175)
Battleaxe (10)
Sling
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2008)

Basic character sheet for Dowkan Jarrand (dwarf Fighter) posted in the RG thread.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 4, 2008)

If there's still room for another player, I'd be very interested in joining!  

Just tell me what other character you could use, and I'll model something out of it!


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry Ivid, but with 7 participants I'm going to have to say no.  I will be happy to consider you as fist alternate if anyone backs out or goes awol.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> Can you explain your Spot and Listen numbers to me please? Remember they are cross class skills, I know you have Alertness and your Elven plus, but they don't seem to add up.
> 
> What is your Precocious Appretice Spell?  And did you include the +2 bonus to Spellcraft?
> 
> ...



I don't know where I read it, but I seem to recall that any skill a toon has a racial mod for is always considered a class skill (plus a typo).

I was thinking about  fireburst (SC p.93) as his PA spell, and no I haven't add in the SC bonus yet.

I don't have RoW so thats that.

Familiar spell gives 1 extra spell slot that is held in the body of the familiar. The familiar doesn't cast the spell, the wizard does. It has a prereq. of the spell mastery feat, and the spell stored in the familiar has to be one of those chosen when spell mastery was taken. (So its 1 extra casting of a 1st lvl spell.)


----------



## moritheil (Jun 4, 2008)

Familiar spell is, IIRC, a really obnoxious version of the feat that gives an extra spell slot.  

Racial mods are class skills for racial HD.  It's a common house rule to add them as class skills, but it's not RAW.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 4, 2008)

I have yet to work out the full story and details but let me throw down the barebone basics.

Dargo is a Shifter ranger with an impeccable sense of smell, an affinity for short sharp blades, and an uncharacteristically refined palette for someone with a tribal background. He'll be going two-weapon so you need not worry about him infringing on his fellow ranger's archery skills. He often seems a twisted or apathetic individual but a lot of it is his oft times morbid sense of humor. Dargo is an aspiring chef and is known for getting distracted momentarily when his nose picks up the scent of a potential ingredient for whatever recipe he's working on in his off hours.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are we going to be using Action Points in this campaign? Just out of curiousity  

I ended up not going the Familiar Spell route after all. I went with Spell Thematics, letting thalmarose cast burning hands at lvl 2 for 2d4  and I changed fireburst to scorching ray since the range of fireburst is centered on the caster. If I can get the big bad guy inside the raging flame area then I can get +4 fire dmg.

Thalmarose will be using Magenta to speak.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 5, 2008)

That's perfectly acceptable, thanks! I'll be there if you need an alternate!  Happy gaming, in any case!


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

If anyone drops Ivid you will be my first port of call, hope to game with you in future.

Vertexx69: No action points, I hadn't really thought about it, but it seems simpler without them.  I might award rerolls, more akin to the luck domain, for exemplary play.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 6, 2008)

Dargo

Male Shifter Ranger

Alignment: chaotic good
Size: medium
Type: humanoid
Base Speed: 30ft (50 w/shifting)
Space: 5ft.
Reach: 5ft.

Str: 14 (+2) - 6pts.
Dex: 18 (+4) [16base + 2racial] - 10pts.
Con: 16 (+3)  - 10pts
Int: 10 (+0) [12base - 2racial] - 4pts
Wis: 14 (+2) - 6pts
Cha: 6 (-2) [8base - 2racial] - 0pts

HP: 11 (8base + 3con)

AC: 18 (19 w/shifting) / 14 flat / 14 touch (15 w/shifting)

Saves:
Fortitude: +5 (2base + 3con)
Reflex: +6(7 w/shifting) (2base + 4dex)
Will: +2 (0base + 2wis)

Init: 4 (5 w/shifting)

Base attack bonus: 1

Attack:
Kukri +5(6 w/shifting) 1d4+2
Sling +3(4 w/shifting) 1d4, 50ft

Skills:
Skill points: 24
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Craft(culinary arts) +6(4 ranks/2 tools), knowledge(nature) +4, listen +6, speak language (halfling, sylvan), spot +6, survival +6

Feats:
Shaky - Shifter Ferocity
Feeble - Longstride Elite
Lvl 1 - Weapon Finesse

Languages:
Common
Halfling
Sylvan

Equipment: kukri*2, MW studded leather, dastanas, sling (40 ammo), backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, silk rope, rations (6 days), waterskin*2, MW artisan's tools (culinary) 

Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons, Light Armor, shields (except tower)

Class Features:
Track, Favored Enemy (humanoid(shapechanger)), Wild Empathy (use Wis instead of Cha per Shifter Ranger substitution level)

Race Features:
Low-light vision
+2 Climb, Jump, and Balance
Shifting 2/day, 8 rounds (5 + con modifier)

Info:
Dargo is a fairly private individual so his history before arriving in Daunton a few days ago is a mystery. He has yet to really open up to anyone so one can only guess at his life before by his appearance and behavior. He generally comes off as a very blunt individual, speaking very directly and without any concern for formality or etiquette. He has a somewhat jaded and morbid sense of humor as well which he lets color the few things he does say beyond replying to others questions. As few people get his sense of humor and he keeps a fairly serious demeanor a lot of the time most people interpret everything he says literally which can easily intimidate the average person. 
Dargo has a faded scar running just vertically across his right eye. He has black hair tied into a tangle of dreadlocks (some of which are actually a dark orange in color) with bushy sideburns. His finely crafted bone studded leather armor is a faded black and he wears a gray woolen cloak in cold weather.


----------



## Halford (Jun 6, 2008)

Vertexx69: I am afraid class skills will be limited to those on the classe's list.

OutlawJT: Nice to see dargo fleshed out. Did you post him in the Rogue's Gallery yet?

Oh and dreadlocks Dargo? *Cough* Where's your spaceship? *cough* LOL.

All: There will *gasp* be a combat shortly, but I will probably not post the map until Sunday or Monday, having just recieved my 4th edition books and being signed up as a DnD day DM I need to do a great deal of reading for Saturday!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Aw frell, I knew we forgot something.. the ship'll be here in a few arns.  (Nice to see other people who watched. )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 7, 2008)

Farscape was the bomb  When that show was on I had long hair and my friends called me Dargo (blades, hair, and violent temperment ;p)

@ Halford - I already changed the skills to reflect that in the RG


----------



## moritheil (Jun 8, 2008)

Mortal combaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I don't have RoW so thats that.
> 
> ...



You could look it up on crystalkeep:

Generalist Wizardry
1. On Wizard level where you gain a new spell level, you gain an additional spell in your book for free.
2. You may prepare one additional spell of your highest spell level each day.

and you get search as class skill (on each sub level, not every wizard.

That's it for 1st level.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 10, 2008)

Now I'm worried.  If it's just one guy, is he going to turn out to be a combat badass that can single-handedly challenge over a dozen soldiers?


----------



## moritheil (Jun 15, 2008)

Now I'm worried. If it's just one guy, is he going to turn out to be a combat badass that can single-handedly scare everyone away from posting?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 15, 2008)

It worries me more that the DM hasn't posted in either the OOC or IC in almost a week. Although I see hes been on everyday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> It worries me more that the DM hasn't posted in either the OOC or IC in almost a week. Although I see hes been on everyday.



Perhaps he waits for us?

Can we gat a confirmation?


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 16, 2008)

The post he originally wrote which was over two pages long got lost when he originally tried to post it. He's just had trouble trying to rework the entire thing. I'm sure we'll see something in the next couple of days to get things moving.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> The post he originally wrote which was over two pages long got lost when he originally tried to post it. He's just had trouble trying to rework the entire thing. I'm sure we'll see something in the next couple of days to get things moving.



oh, thanks. I copy longer posts before trying to send them.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 17, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> The post he originally wrote which was over two pages long got lost when he originally tried to post it. He's just had trouble trying to rework the entire thing. I'm sure we'll see something in the next couple of days to get things moving.




Oh, thanks for the update!


----------



## Halford (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay well, first off I owe all of you guys a huge apology.  Sorry folks!  I've been really crap about this, I kept hoping to post a gorgeous map along with my apology to placate you all, but as the days slipped by this became a dumber and dumber idea.

I am afraid you must still wait a little longer.

*Ducks a metaphorical tomatoe*

I now have a CD copy of Dunnjinni, it didn't work, something to do with Vista compatibility.  So I am currently in the process of downloading a version which will apparently work with Vista, thankfully for free after contacting the folks at Fluid.  Assuming this works, which I am assured it will you can expect to see a map on Saturday night, you need to think about whewre you would like to be positioned within the camp and let me know asap so I can get combat going.

Again my sincerest apologies, I handled this poorly and have been positively squirming with guilt as I tried map program after map program - though the five days I spent not posting in a sulk becuase I lost a long post hardly helped.

I will of course understand if any of you wish to drop out and will wish you all the best, but hope you will stay on.

In an effort to tantalize and allure I seriously doubt any of you have faced the foe you are about to, it should prove an extremely interesting battle.


----------



## Halford (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay scratch that, the maps up.  Further posts on saturday!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 22, 2008)

I had been checking the thread once a day for a week and nothing. Then a thunder storm knocks out the power for half the day and when I get back there's 15 new posts ;p go figure.


----------



## Halford (Jun 22, 2008)

He, he, yeah well I'm kind of trying to assurge my guilt for leaving you guys hanging.  

Of course Thalamarose might have preferred it if it had been left hanging, at least that was non-lethal damage!  Bet you're glad you took a Toad Familiar!

I am just hoping my spectacular opening combat does not turn out to be a spectacular closing combat to!

Incidently if you folks have any questions about the mechanics of the encounter please post them here and I will be happy to illuminate them for you.  I didn't want to drop hints so I will respond to you rather than laying things out now.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 23, 2008)

You were right that did suck. I thought about using burning hands on the whole lot (including those pesky puppeteers) but it was right after I had posted.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 24, 2008)

Two very, very relevant questions. Did Dowkan sleep in his breastplate (sleeping in medium armor causes fatigue)? Did Dowkan pick up and don his shield? I ask because it is the difference between Dargo hitting him for non-lethal damage and not hitting him.

Non-lethal attack vs Dowkan (1d20-1=12)

Non-lethal damage to Dowkan. (1d6+2=4)

I'll make my post in initiative as soon as these points are clarified.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2008)

Figures, I bump the thread and then dissapear for 4 days and sumthin happens *L*

Well no hard feelings from me if there's none in return.   I guess the little lady was a pretty deep sleeper.  If you have no objections she will awaken... 


Now.


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, really sorry about the delay in posting Ainel's actions.  I thought about how  he would disable his former allies and hit upon disarming as something he would be reasonably confident of succeeding at.


----------



## Halford (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a reasonable plan to me Moritheil.  We will just say Ainel was adjusting his armor into a leech friendly position the previous round...

However, he does hear a voice in his head ordering him to strike to kill almost as soon as Dargo goes down - I will add this to the IC thread in an edit, but things are beginning to look bad for team leech!


----------



## moritheil (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, fortunately or unfortunately, Ainel apparently can't crack the dwarf's tough armor.  This is good in that he's not injuring a teammate; this is bad in that it makes his future melee contributious dubious.


----------



## moritheil (Jul 15, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting an update (as we all are, I think.)


----------



## Halford (Jul 15, 2008)

Consider it done.  Once again I apologize to the group for delaying so long in this.  Sadly for some reason it seems like I need to be prodded on this, so you all might have to pull out your proverbial cattle prods.

I am somewhat puzzled as to why I am being so crap about this to tell the truth.  I suppose it is the difference between making a quick post and DMing.

Expect an update within the hour and a map.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2008)

No worries, I know how you feel, I have the same problem.  DMing is a lot bigger of a commitment, and sometimes you just don't know what to post, or need to skip a day.  A sub-par post by the DM is worse than an OOC "Sorry update will be delayed a day or two".. at least, in my opinion.


----------



## Halford (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Jemal, but I tell you it makes me appreciate my PBP DMs more so I suppose thats a silver lining.

BTW I'd love to hear advice, etc., from the players, this is my first time DMing a PBP and the first battle has been, shall we say, ambitious to say the least.  My main concerns are the maps and the tracking of combat, which got away from me upon a couple of occasions.  I worry that I may have cheated Ainel out of an attack for example, though it still looks to me like two actions were posted in one round when I dredge back through the posts.

For future combats I will probably post the initiative in all of my posts and keep a set of notes by my computer in RL just so I don't get befuddled.

As for the maps I like Dundjinni, but I want to make sure they are clear to everyone.  Wouldassigning single letters to each PC help?  Take a look below and let me know if it is easier to understand...




Obviously I'd also provide a key.  How does that match up to the full name version?  Better worse, both suck?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the shortened version (DK for Derek).

Symbols would be wonderful, but I uses only excel maps myself when I'm gaming, so I'm in no position to ask more from you 

Do we really need the blue symbols if we use dual-letters? I could live without them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

Edited my IC post.


----------



## Halford (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm, probably not now you mention it WD.  I'll knock up a trial later and see how it looks.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Halford, is this game dead?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope not!  Been watching patiently for it to rise up...


----------



## Halford (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm, well again my apologies for my lack of, ummm, whats the word posting in this game.  I had sort of let it die given the lack of posting, which to be fair was my fault more than anyones.  If enough of the players are still interested I will be happy to restart.

So we have Legildur and Walking Dad so far, if we get a few more declareds then I will start her up again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, Halford. I will delete the subscriptions for this game and concentrate on 'Ends Meat'.


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like that how its going to have to be Walking Dad.  Hopefully I can take some of the things I learned from this and put them into making End's Meat a better game.

I know that mapping was a major pain for me in that, and now I think I have it solved.  I'm also steering away from the epic story lines I had planned out for this game, and End's Meet is heavily prepared for the first two levels, more so than most modules infact!


----------

